# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [APEX] Champs sont aliments et d'autres vides

## olap_2001

Bonjour,

j'ai un tableau interactif avec plusieurs lignes et j'ai la possibilit de rajouter une ligne en cliquant sur le petit stylo  gauche mais lorsque je clic pour ajouter une ligne certains champs sont aliments et d'autres vides.

je n'arrive pas  savoir comment fait Apex pour effacer le contenu de certains champs et pas d'autres ?
au chargement de la page j'ai 2 process :

1- Fetch Row from T_FDSL_DETAIL_FACTURE de type : Extraction de ligne automatise
2- Initialisation pour cration nouvelle ligne  de type : Effacer le cache pour les lments (ITEM,ITEM,ITEM)
(les champs indiqus dans source ne sont tous vide  l'affichage de la ligne  insrer)

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour 

Ta formulation n'est pas trs claire.

Qu'est ce que tu souhaites faire ? tu utilises une TabForm ?

A tout hasard poste le DDL de la table sous jacente.

----------

